
Comcast aware of nationwide outage impacting its internet, video and voice users - mmaanniisshh
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/18/06/29/1730238/comcast-is-facing-a-nationwide-outage-users-say
======
theandrewbailey
I went home during lunch and am working from home this afternoon after the
office went down, but it's not only Comcast having issues.

Level3:
[http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/level3/map/)

Verizon:
[http://downdetector.com/status/verizon/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/verizon/map/)

Spectrum:
[http://downdetector.com/status/spectrum/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/spectrum/map/)

ATT:
[http://downdetector.com/status/att/map/](http://downdetector.com/status/att/map/)

My tinfoil hat says this is a state sponsored cyberattack, but this will
probably come down to a scrub fat-fingering a config somewhere.

~~~
SpaceManNabs
Seems to be related to a third-party fiber cut. All the other ISPs are hit
too.

~~~
lettucehead
that's rumor
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/8uukck/comcast_le...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/8uukck/comcast_level_3_issues_east_cost_midwest/)
this guy agrees and he's on a bridge

~~~
SpaceManNabs
L3 Fiber cut is the rumour

------
bduerst
Experiencing it here. Seems like a DNS routing issue, as some website work
while others don't.

Mobile hotspot is working just fine for all websites.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I happened to have a SSH session open all morning to my basement server, and I
was getting things through SOCKS just fine, while everything else was
reporting connectivity issues.

------
leesalminen
This sucks. Was on my way to the airport when my support team called me saying
the app was down. But Pingdom didn’t alert me! Lots of users still having
issues.

Trace route indicates a Telia interchange in ATL is causing the issue, at
least for me.

